# Dish won't sell me a Hopper 3



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I am a long time dish customer and have had a Hopper Joey setup since they came out. Actually I was the first in my market to get one. Anyway, I was on the phone with Dish today and was looking at getting 2 4K Hoppers and a 4K joey and was told that I could not get the new setup yet because of the satellites I am using??? That sounds strange to me and I can't believe that others here have not complained about it yet. I look at Sats in the eastern arc and am assuming most of the Midwest uses the same Sats? They apparently don't know when this will be fixed. I am hoping they get this fixed soon, March madness is around the corner and I want to be able to have all the games on at the same time. Also, I love the idea of finally having enough tuners to watch what I want to watch and not fight always running into scheduled recordings.

I have a wife and 3 kids that don't share well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No one can get two 4K Hoppers ... the Hopper 3 cannot have another Hopper on the system.
I do not believe the Joey 4K has been released.

As for the satellites ... DISH will need to replace your Eastern Arc LNB with a new hybrid LNB. Are you in a market that has locals on 77? If you have locals on 77 that would be a problem.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

The Joey 4K has been released and is being installed since this past Saturday.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I look at 61.5, 77 & 72 It seems odd to me that this would not work across the board. Do I need to wait for a new satellite to replace 77 before they fix this?


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

rkklinke said:


> I was on the phone with Dish today and was looking at getting *2 4K Hoppers* and a 4K joey and was told that I could not get the new setup yet because of the satellites I am using???


The "gotcha" may be that you asked for _two_ Hopper 3s -- currently, you can only get one H3 per account.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

(Good to see the Joey 4K released.)

Is there a Hybrid that does 77?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

So strange, I called at 5:15 PM on a Sunday and had my Hopper 3 with a Joey 4 K installed just hours later at 9am on a SUNDAY.
Maybe call back and do not ask for Two Hopper 3's Using prime time any time each Hopper 3 can RECORD 19 things at one time. Why do you need Two?
Add an Over the Air USB turner and it can record 20 things at once. I tested this , it can in fact record 20 things at once. At the same time I watched 3 recorded shows so 23 streams were going at once.
Double WOW
A friend also had an Extra $50 off for new customers code.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

James Long said:


> Is there a Hybrid that does 77?


No, but I've tested a 77° sat wing dish with the WA DPH LNBF on a Hopper w/Sling (Hopper 2) and it worked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zulu said:


> No, but I've tested a 77° sat wing dish with the WA DPH LNBF on a Hopper w/Sling (Hopper 2) and it worked.


That makes sense. I am using the input on my non-Hybrid LNB for 118 ... but adding 77 would work for markets with locals there.


----------



## johnfmc345 (Jul 17, 2004)

On Saturday I'm getting my 2-Hopper 2.0 and 3-Joeys replaced with a Hopper 3 and 4-Joeys 2.0. Is a Joey 2.0 a 4k Joey?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could be mistaken... but I thought there was a Joey revision at some point... so I don't think a Joey 2.0 is a 4K Joey... especially since they seem to be calling the 4K Joeys by that name.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

johnfmc345 said:


> Is a Joey 2.0 a 4k Joey?


Nope.

A Joey 2.0 looks exactly like an old wired Joey,

The 4K Joey looks like this:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Correct. The "Joey 2.0" is just a better release of the original Joey. The 2.0 has been out for a while just not advertised as 2.0. Joey 4K is the new 4K model.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

The person from dish I was talking too had to talk to a different department because I have two Hoppers and 6 Joeys on my system currently. When he talked to them about upgrading me to the new Hopper 3 they said it was not possible yet and that he never even had a chance to talk to them about getting two Hopper 3's.
I am going to call a larger local Dish Network installation company and see what they say before I call dish back and try for another upgrade.

Another quick question, should I also be upgrading my 6 Joey 1 to the Joey 2? They are probably some of the oldest Joeys out there. I ordered my system the day they came out several years ago.

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

"Another quick question, should I also be upgrading my 6 Joey 1 to the Joey 2?"

DISH will automatically replace the Joey 1's with Joey 2's at the time of installation.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

The current default design is limit of 5 Joeys per Hopper or 6 TVs counting the Hopper 3.
Do you really need more than 6 TVs? I just bought an RV modular and back feed 5 TV on channel 4 off of one Joey 2.0 I bought extra remotes, no one watches TV in these rooms more than one person at a time so it works great (weight room, Den, Workshop). This would save you a ton of money.
Everyone gets auto upgraded to Joey 2.0 for free if they do not already have the 2.0 model. The 1.0 model does not work with the Hopper 3 as it is way too slow (its the very old model).
The Joey 4K is $50 extra, it does 4K and PIP plus it is 4 times faster than the Hopper WS (older model).
The new new Hopper 3, is sooo fast, I am hearing 16 times faster than the old Hopper, and 24 times faster than DirecTVs. The guide scrolls by so fast, almost too fast.
Hope this helps.



rkklinke said:


> The person from dish I was talking too had to talk to a different department because I have two Hoppers and 6 Joeys on my system currently. When he talked to them about upgrading me to the new Hopper 3 they said it was not possible yet and that he never even had a chance to talk to them about getting two Hopper 3's.
> I am going to call a larger local Dish Network installation company and see what they say before I call dish back and try for another upgrade.
> 
> Another quick question, should I also be upgrading my 6 Joey 1 to the Joey 2? They are probably some of the oldest Joeys out there. I ordered my system the day they came out several years ago.
> ...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

rkklinke said:


> I look at 61.5, 77 & 72 It seems odd to me that this would not work across the board. Do I need to wait for a new satellite to replace 77 before they fix this?


In a Hopper 3 installation 61.5 and 72.7 are served with 1000.2 dish with the new hybrid LNB and 77 is served with a wing dish plugged into a port in the Hybrid LNB. Additional Hybrid LNBs are in the works for 3 and 4 satellite installations, due later this year. They know what they are doing!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

rkklinke said:


> The person from dish I was talking too had to talk to a different department because I have two Hoppers and 6 Joeys on my system currently. When he talked to them about upgrading me to the new Hopper 3 they said it was not possible yet and that he never even had a chance to talk to them about getting two Hopper 3's.
> I am going to call a larger local Dish Network installation company and see what they say before I call dish back and try for another upgrade.
> 
> Another quick question, should I also be upgrading my 6 Joey 1 to the Joey 2? They are probably some of the oldest Joeys out there. I ordered my system the day they came out several years ago.
> ...


2 Hopper 3 installations are NOT available yet in the initial rollout. There is an indication that they will be in the future. 6 TVs are all that are being offered at present for standard leases. The Hopper 3 is capable of supporting 6 Joeys for 7 TVs and may be permissible with special authorization. (All Joey 1s are being replaced with Joey 2s or 4k Joeys in Hopper 3 installations.)


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> 2 Hopper 3 installations are NOT available yet in the initial rollout. There is an indication that they will be in the future


My guess is that DISH has a limited supply and they are trying to get as many out to individual residences first. Dropping two at a time would drain the pool to fast.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

scottchez said:


> The current default design is limit of 5 Joeys per Hopper or 6 TVs counting the Hopper 3.
> Do you really need more than 6 TVs? I just bought an RV modular and back feed 5 TV on channel 4 off of one Joey 2.0 I bought extra remotes, no one watches TV in these rooms more than one person at a time so it works great (weight room, Den, Workshop). This would save you a ton of money.
> Everyone gets auto upgraded to Joey 2.0 for free if they do not already have the 2.0 model. The 1.0 model does not work with the Hopper 3 as it is way too slow (its the very old model).
> The Joey 4K is $50 extra, it does 4K and PIP plus it is 4 times faster than the Hopper WS (older model).
> ...


I definitely know I have only first gen Joeys and I could probably cut back on one or two but I have 11 televisions in my house feeding off of 8 separate receivers. We have a lot of social activities in my household. I currently lease 2 hoppers and 4 joeys and I own the other two joeys. I use hdmi over coax for the other 3 tv's and it works pretty good. Of the 11 tv's, 3 are 4K and the rest are standard HDTV's

Looking forward to the faster response from the receivers, I have to wait a second or three to scroll or change areas in the guide or dvr files. It is painful.


----------



## ghaynes754 (Feb 2, 2016)

I ordered last night. Was told that the current limit is 2 4k devices. So they would only send a Hopper 3 and 1 of the 4K Joeys. My install is tomorrow 2/3/16. Will keep one of my old style Joey's.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

rkklinke said:


> I currently lease 2 hoppers and 4 joeys and I own the other two joeys.... Looking forward to the faster response from the receivers, I have to wait a second or three to scroll or change areas in the guide or dvr files. It is painful.


Sounds like you have original Hoppers. If you upgraded to the HwS the pain would go away. Scrolling in the EPG with the HwS is fast. It is unlikely that the EPG scrolling in the HwS would be tremendously slower than the H3 and you can currently get two of them.


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Went online to Dish chat to try and exchange my Hopper for a new Hopper 3. Was quoted crazy prices. $254.15 plus tax for the receiver, $150 lease fee + $95 tech visit fee. Plus an increase of $10 in the monthly programming for the same package! 

Is there anyone who had a better outcome than this?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Time to play CSR roulette.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Why would you want two Hopper 3s? The single point of failure issue.

If your Hopper dies, your Joeys are useless until the Hopper is fixed.

I have two 722s and each has died at a different time.


----------

